# I dont know what to do



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a problem. I board my horse at a small barn and its great there, except for one thing. I am in constance worry for another boarder's gelding. 
He isn't fed, well never has food to be fed, never has water, has filthy hooves caked with mud and clay, runny nose and eyes, horrible coat and is all around miserable. 
This horse happens to belong to my half sister. 

I want to call the barn manager and tell her that she isn't caring for her horse properly or humanely.
As for food, I have my share of hay and she has her's. She has yet to pay for the hay because she is buying off of me. I want to feed him the hay but I'm afraid she'll say he never got hay and take away from my horse.

My sister works full time and I completely understand that. Its the fact that she...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

'doesnt' take care of him. It isn't that she can't take care of him.
What should I do? I'm almost certain that she'll know that I called the BM about her horse. So I'm hesitant to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Are there other people at the barn, as well? If so, there isn't a way for her to know it was, unless the BM says something.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

There are other boarders but she knows that they keep to themselves and wouldn't call. 
I worry about her horse and she knows that. She finds it irritating when I tell her something is not right.
That's why she would know it was me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Some times you can't save them all. Its a hard lesson learned. Years of rescues and abused animals has taught me that. You can get the BM involved, but it isn't likely to teach her anything. Its better to educate, then belittle. Try a different approach with her, instead of telling her she's in the wrong, ask her what she thinks of the feed she's feeding? Does she feel its enough for her horse? Then mention something she's doing right (even if its really hard to find), it can even be "I know how much you care for him, so just wondering if you love his feed" or it can be tack, or grooming products, etc.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess that's what I'll do. 
I'll call the BM and if nothing is done, nothing is done.
I just don't want to see him suffer. He's such a sweet horse and he deserves better than what he is getting. Its hard to just sit back and watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would call the BO anyway, regardless of what the owner may think or who she is. The horse is the most important thing here and he needs help. If she can't be bothered to properly care for her horse then she doesn't deserve to have one, full time job or no full time job.

ETA: If the BM doesn't do anything and his care doesn't improve, I would also consider calling some authority. The SPCA or, if they aren't in your area, local law enforcement. They can at least write her a ticket if nothing else. That might make her think about either stepping up to take care of him or finding him another home where he would probably get better care.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

<p>Thanks smrobs. I'm just trying to be cautious as I'm sure she will try to do something to my horse or his well being. You'd think she wouldn't be like that but she's a horrible horse owner and a sister.

In our boarding contracts in states:
Provides hay, feed, and shavings
Keep fresh water in buckets and turnout areas
Clean stall at least once per day
Keep horse in good health
Report abuse, neglect, and disrespect to facility manager in a timely manner.

Abuse to, to horses or people, physical or verbal, will not be tolerated under any circumstances. Owners, or their associates, suspected of abuse will be asked to leave the property immediately.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Does the barn owner never make it out to the barn to see the state of the animals? If it says in the rules you must report neglect or poor condition, then everyone is breaking the rule by not speaking up about it.
If this horse is sick, then it is endangering all the horses. If it is malnourished, then you must report to the BO.
However, you have to be sure that neglect is the actual case here. Just because a horse isn't brushed every day, that is not neglect. If a horse is fed an adequate amount of hay in 2 feedings a day while everyone else there feeds 3 or 4 times, that is still not neglect. So just make sure you have a case before you report it.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I do. My sister probably hasn't been out to take care of him in two weeks. He's run out of food in that time and I've been feeding him hay that's left over in our center isle that is left by the other boarders. Not off of their bales but what is dropped by the horses from feeding time. I don't have the means or time to care for two horses but I don't want him to suffer. I know if I confronted my sister about it, she would probably harm my horse or sabotage my hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BarrelWannabe said:


> In our boarding contracts in states:
> *Report abuse, neglect, and disrespect to facility manager in a timely manner.*


You have your answer right here.

If your sister is that bad, why would you even board at the same facility? If the BM is so ineffectual that they have no clue who isn't being fed properly, why would you continue to board at that facility?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Its the only place I have to go. If I could pack up and leave with my horse, I'd be long gone. 

I don't know how the BM will react because I haven't contacted her yet. I'm trying to have actual proof that my sister isn't taking care of her horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If your description of the horse is correct, then his appearance is all the proof that is needed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take pics to show the horse's condition and the state of the stall. You worry too much about what's not important. Don't worry about your sister doing something to your horse as she knows she'd be stepping over the law and could be in serious trouble.


----------

